# Anyone got ?99?



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2010)

If so, how about spending it on this?

http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/whopping-retro-sweet-hamper-p-151106.html


----------



## KayC (Oct 10, 2010)

Found ?4.70 in my wallet....it's more than I thought


----------



## ypauly (Oct 10, 2010)

Such a tease. I could eat all those in one sitting. Though that sitting would probably last a month


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 10, 2010)

You know what? I could quite happily give that lot a miss.

Now, if it was a hamper of melton mowbray pork pies fresh out of the oven, that would be a different matter!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 10, 2010)

Hmmmmm - BIT of a misnomer, as all those sweets ( I believe ) are available today.  I would expect a retro hamper to have stuff you just can't buy in the shops, like Spangles (especially the Old English), Pirate's Gold Sweet Tobacco, etc.

But personally, I'd rather get ?99 worth of chocolate!

xx


----------



## cazscot (Oct 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> If so, how about spending it on this?
> 
> http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/whopping-retro-sweet-hamper-p-151106.html




Are you trying to ruin my healthy eating, Alan??    The is virtually nothing in there I wouldnt eat...  I want sweets now 

Must resist, must resist, must resist...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Hmmmmm - BIT of a misnomer, as all those sweets ( I believe ) are available today.  I would expect a retro hamper to have stuff you just can't buy in the shops, like Spangles (especially the Old English), Pirate's Gold Sweet Tobacco, etc.
> 
> But personally, I'd rather get ?99 worth of chocolate!
> 
> xx



No penny arrow bars or Aztecs either  I've always wondered why Spangles disappeared, especially the Old English ones!


----------



## katie (Oct 10, 2010)

I could buy that lot in bournemouth for about ?40


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 10, 2010)

My teeth hurt just looking at that


----------



## FM001 (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh to be a kid again!  Looking at the list of sweets that hamper contains brought back some happy times, Black Jacks, Fruit Salad's and Highland Toffee were a few of my favourites.


----------



## gail1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok confession time i have in the past been very naughty and brought stuff off this place, they sell so much of the stuff  u cant get in the shops anymore


----------



## Caroline (Oct 11, 2010)

I still like sweets, but looking at that lot I feel quite queasy.


----------



## Steff (Oct 11, 2010)

Thats my usual Saturday night treat been uncovered dam you Northerner


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 11, 2010)

I can handle lookin at them ... it's when you actually go into the retro sweet shops n smell them that i struggle lol!!


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 11, 2010)

Sweets


----------



## Klocky (Oct 12, 2010)

my beloved bought me a smaller version of this last Christmas, well before I was diagnosed I hasten to add, hmm perhaps I should blame him lol


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 13, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> You know what? I could quite happily give that lot a miss.
> 
> Now, if it was a hamper of melton mowbray pork pies fresh out of the oven, that would be a different matter!



I'm with you! Although a Cadbury's Twirl might tempt me briefly.


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have ?10??


----------



## Steff (Oct 13, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I have ?10??





http://www.sweetsncandy.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=GOLCOI120

ill add the ?1.95 hun xx


----------



## am64 (Oct 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> If so, how about spending it on this?
> 
> http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/whopping-retro-sweet-hamper-p-151106.html



i have resisted looking at this thread as Northe i know how naughty you can be ....but tonight i succumbed to this temptation and woooooo i am glad i dont eat them now .......BUT >>>>thinking about how lovely licorice was ...


----------



## am64 (Oct 13, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Hmmmmm - BIT of a misnomer, as all those sweets ( I believe ) are available today.  I would expect a retro hamper to have stuff you just can't buy in the shops, like Spangles (especially the Old English), Pirate's Gold Sweet Tobacco, etc.
> 
> But personally, I'd rather get ?99 worth of chocolate!
> 
> xx



PIRATE GOLD SWEET TOBACCO .....helen wow what a memory i can taste it now ...


----------



## HelenP (Oct 14, 2010)

am64 said:


> PIRATE GOLD SWEET TOBACCO .....helen wow what a memory i can taste it now ...



Oh, it was my ABsolute favourite as a child!!  I can still remember the joy of opening the end of the packet really carefully, and pulling out a strand, and it'd be all tangled round the rest of it.  yum.

xx


----------



## gail1 (Oct 15, 2010)

If anyone has got the ?99 i have the gob they can all go down lol


----------

